# Cichlids Christmas Present. Are they suitable ?



## Old bill (Oct 7, 2019)

Hi,
I hope someone can give me some advise. At the moment I have a 230ltrs cube shaped tank 71cm across 62cm high 50cm deep. My Ph is between 7.9-8.1. I have about 6 Shell dwellers in it. A couple of days ago I was given a surprise Christmas present of two young fish. One is a OB peacock and the other is a Nyererei. I have put them in the tank at the moment but long term will they be suitable for my tank or am I better off trying to rehouse them now ?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I would rehome them now for 2 reasons, the tank is too small for them long term and the Shell Dwellers won't do well with them.


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

Deeda said:


> I would rehome them now for 2 reasons, the tank is too small for them long term and the Shell Dwellers won't do well with them.


Totally agree.


----------



## jcover (Apr 18, 2014)

If you mix those two with your shellies, it will turn into a complete disaster


----------



## Old bill (Oct 7, 2019)

Would the tank be big enough just to house the Nyererei ? Every morning I come down stairs and he/she swims up to the glass and watches me. Just a great personality .


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Not with the shellies. Nyererei are very aggressive.


----------

